# Lead Toilet Stubs



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Any one using lead risers for their toilet risers for slab on grade roughs?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Not for many many years.......


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why would anyone? I'll bet they don't even do that in Chicago where lead and oakum are still king.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Any one
> 
> using lead risers for their toilet risers for slab on grade roughs?


Nope lead will kill people they have found,so no lead on any part of piping systems


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Never installed one, just ripped a few out of buildings from the late 1800-early 1900's.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We do, along with crown, S and house traps!


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

All the way up to the late 90's we used lead stub ups for slab on grade toilets. We could "drift" a toilet flange if you missed a rough by a 1/2" or so, or you hit it dead on and the framer moved his wall over an 1" or 2. Of course then we still had 50/50 solder which made soldering the brass flange a lot easier.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

sparky said:


> Nope lead will kill people they have found,so no lead on any part of piping systems



And yes Sparky I know all about all the LF BS and no lead does not kill you. It may make your kids look funny and stupid. I am not asking about using the lead stub ups in a domestic water situation, but I do appreciate you comments. 
Beside also you can still use leaded fittings in an irrigation or fire sprinkler so again you can use lead in non potable situations.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

sparky said:


> Nope lead will kill people they have found,so no lead on any part of piping systems


I always think out of the box. Why did the OP ask this, years ago lead stubs were brought up to floor level and then flanged over -- usually that lasted for years. Toilets were mounted to the floor with closet studs [not bolts]. Sooner or later that lead flange would crack requiring that a brass flange be installed over the lead and soldered to the flange. Don't forget the tinning of the brass before trying to solder ... Quite a discussion on that a few years back. And sparky that type of lead will not kill you. When I went to lead abatement classes I said in class I in my plumbing career worked with lead numerous times in drainage and water piping. They replied that type lead is not the lead they are trying to abate. It is the paint that was used to make paint, now is is the dust removing that paint and the items painted with that paint. On the water side lead was used to make 50/50 solder also was used in brass to make it stronger, hence that lead as a chemical could leach into the water. Not to mention kids chewing on items painted with it.

I mention above about soldering a flange to lead. This is when plumbers proved their trade ... it was not a DIY project !


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*a few days ago ...*

I talked about "TAG SEARCH"

This post on lead stubs fits the bill.

Click on search above in the command line, click on tag search
a search box will open type in brass a red dialog box will open 
scroll down I believe to the last one click on that. 
Lots of info on brass flanges and lead. Interesting from 2012


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

TXPlumbBob said:


> And yes Sparky I know all about all the LF BS and no lead does not kill you. It may make your kids look funny and stupid. I am not asking about using the lead stub ups in a domestic water situation, but I do appreciate you comments.
> Beside also you can still use leaded fittings in an irrigation or fire sprinkler so again you can use lead in non potable situations.


You can also you 50/50 on DWV copper.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Lead is in our DNA whether we like it or not.
The latin word for lead is _plumbum_.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Plumbus said:


> Lead is in our DNA whether we like it or not.
> The latin word for lead is _plumbum_.


Spanish word for lead = plomo
Spanish word for plumber = plomero

I still have my roll of 50/50 tucked away for those rare occasions I have to repair a lead stub and brass flange. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

